# This guy gives me the creeps...



## InSlaveryToChrist (Sep 16, 2011)

Jesse Morrell, a well-known open air preacher, at his worst:

[video=youtube;QSTa3uGdbhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSTa3uGdbhY&feature=channel_video_title[/video]

Here is a line that I found absolutely hilarious (9:04 - 9:20):

"To say that we need the imputed righteousness of Christ to be transferred to our account in order to be justified is to say that the Atonement of Jesus Christ is not enough or that it is not sufficient for our justification."


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Sep 16, 2011)

omniseee-ints.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 16, 2011)

His statements after 9:20 prove he does not understand how God can be "just and the justifier of the one who has faith in Jesus" (Rom. 3:26). If God justifies the sinner without righteousness, He is unjust. The central truth of the gospel is not that we are unrighteous when justified, but that the unrighteous are given the righteousness of another that we do not deserve.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Sep 16, 2011)

You Tube is heresy central. Now every kook has an outlet.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Sep 16, 2011)

Charles Spurgeon would roll over in his grave if he were to see the pathetic excuse for a beard that he is sporting.


----------



## TimV (Sep 16, 2011)

Amazing how one can read Matthew 5:20 and think it's attainable without the imputed righteousness of Christ.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 16, 2011)

Finneyism, the rotten fruit of Pelagianism, is alive and well.


----------



## au5t1n (Sep 16, 2011)

He has preached on my campus a couple times. He draws large crowds of students. It's a shame they don't know he's an open theist and a sinless perfectionist and that most Christians would consider him a heretic. They just think he's an evangelical.

This is him preaching on my campus and getting slapped. I was passing by when this happened:

[video=youtube;qjzVgrIKUy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjzVgrIKUy4[/video]]


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 16, 2011)

We used to have a guy who would come to campus when I was in college and do this same sort of thing. He was deliberately provocative like this guy. Brother Jim was his name. He would say suggestive things and make suggestive gestures just to get a reaction from the crowd. One of the differences is that Brother Jim railed against Van Halen and this guy against "gangsta rap." He was actually worse than this guy. But they both have their reward.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 16, 2011)

Similar guy is out at Penn State every day when class is in session. 

[video=youtube;KS9dhSY2f3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KS9dhSY2f3g[/video]

At Pitt the "Jews for Jesus" folks were there every week passing out Literature. I don't remember them ever actually preaching. For those who may not know Pittsburgh has a very large Jewish population.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Sep 16, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> We used to have a guy who would come to campus when I was in college and do this same sort of thing. He was deliberately provocative like this guy. Brother Jim was his name. He would say suggestive things and make suggestive gestures just to get a reaction from the crowd. One of the differences is that Brother Jim railed against Van Halen and this guy against "gangsta rap." He was actually worse than this guy. But they both have their reward.



That is Jim Gilles! He and I heckled each other mercilessly when he would show up at Ole Miss. He claimed to be a "born again virgin" and all other sorts of insanity. He was big into railing against "sorority whores" and "frat boy homosexuals" in that era. I thought he clearly knew better, and was being intentionally provacative in order to draw a crowd. It was what I call "high quality low quality entertainment" but not preaching the gospel.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Sep 16, 2011)

As we are talking about perfectionists, I cannot help myself to show you this guy (although he is a Freemason):

[video=youtube;9Q1hnkp5Zqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q1hnkp5Zqw[/video]

Try not to laugh!


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 16, 2011)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > We used to have a guy who would come to campus when I was in college and do this same sort of thing. He was deliberately provocative like this guy. Brother Jim was his name. He would say suggestive things and make suggestive gestures just to get a reaction from the crowd. One of the differences is that Brother Jim railed against Van Halen and this guy against "gangsta rap." He was actually worse than this guy. But they both have their reward.
> ...



Yes, that's him! Claimed to have gotten saved at a Van Halen concert. But this was so "back in the day" that it was when David Lee Roth was the lead singer!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes! He was the first guy that I ever heard use the "God made Adam and Eve, not Adam and Steve" line. I wonder if he is still out there doing the same routine 25 years later?


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 16, 2011)

The first guy reminds me of a young version of the fellow that takes the opposing corner at Cathedral Square. He is down there almost every time I preach. By opposing I don't mean geographically alone.


----------



## rookie (Sep 16, 2011)

At his worst? Does he have any clips that could be defined as "At his best"?


----------



## Gage Browning (Sep 16, 2011)

Pure Finney....and "anathema"...


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Sep 16, 2011)

rookie said:


> At his worst? Does he have any clips that could be defined as "At his best"?



Well, in a sense, yes. Here it's the subject matter that determines how _seriously_ bad one's preaching is. I'd not regard it as _serious_ an error to fail to understand eschatology as to fail to understand soteriology.

But if you wondered if Morrell could be said to have been "at his best" in regards to _soteriology_, I cannot tell, but I'd guess that since he's so adamant of his beliefs, his soteriology can only go to the worse.


----------



## Zach (Sep 16, 2011)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Similar guy is out at Penn State every day when class is in session.
> 
> [video=youtube;KS9dhSY2f3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KS9dhSY2f3g[/video]
> 
> At Pitt the "Jews for Jesus" folks were there every week passing out Literature. I don't remember them ever actually preaching. For those who may not know Pittsburgh has a very large Jewish population.



Just want to make a correction. The guy in the video, "brother Cope", is not actually here anymore. I never even got to hear his nonsense, but our one staff member heard him claim once that he had killed 67 people through the power of prayer.

We now have Gary, also known as the Willard Preacher, who is Eastern Orthodox and far kinder to students. He's very quiet and just does his thing and is very open to dialogue when people ask questions. He actually has a heart for students, rather than a desire to be as loud as possible. I've never gotten to talk to him, but have been meaning to for awhile.


----------

